# Most strangest fetishes in furry community?



## Shadify (Mar 9, 2017)

Sup.
So just like the title says, what are the most strangest fetishes do you know? Like, I don't blame you if you like fatfurs, diapers, stuck, hyper-furrs, maybe anything else, but I just.. I wanna hear a nice explanation of these fetishes. Most of these fetishes are going through the all FA gallery, even with SFW mode turned on. Because basically, I think most of these fetishes are NOT that SFW as the artists or commissioners may think. I mean, I thought SFW-mode was created to filter out the clean-art and porn-art, including some of these fetishes, am I right?.. Oo'
I would like to understand the feelings of the artists who draw this content just for... fun? money? or whatever it calls. I don't blame 'em, but um.. why are these fetishes are so popular? And if these fetishes have anything related to the sexual pleasure, but not just an aesthetic pleasure... I guess that's not fair at all. :/
And what do you think guys?


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 9, 2017)

Anthropomorphism is the strangest fetish in itself :v


----------



## modfox (Mar 9, 2017)

Vore


----------



## Xaroin (Mar 9, 2017)

modfox said:


> Vore


#triggered ... j/k


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2017)

.....You don't wanna know. This fandom is fucked up, in more ways than one.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 9, 2017)

Most of the stuff falling under guro


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 9, 2017)

Personally? Hard vore and diapers...


----------



## NocturneFox! (Mar 9, 2017)

Male pregnancy. Thats a real fucked fetish (don't say Cboys because i'm in that shit for no dam reason._.)


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 9, 2017)

NocturneFox! said:


> Male pregnancy. Thats a real fucked fetish (don't say Cboys because i'm in that shit for no dam reason._.)


But doesn't that techally play into each other??


----------



## NocturneFox! (Mar 9, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> But doesn't that techally play into each other??


No because some pregnant males have dicks. Don't ask me how because idk


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 9, 2017)

NocturneFox! said:


> No because some pregnant males have dicks. Don't ask me how because idk


Ah well then my bad lol....


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 9, 2017)

I have seen that some artists (furry and not) don't mark their stuff as NSFW because they get more people to see their stuff that way.
So, they may know that what they are posting is NSFW, but feel the ability to reach more viewers is more worth it than the chance of being reprimanded.

Personally, my fetishes can be completely separate from furry stuff (It doesn't have to be an anthro character in these situations). I actually prefer my fetishes to not have ties with anthro characters in most cases.
I can see why you wouldn't really fully understand why a certain fetish isn't popular (If that is what you are saying), since I don't understand the appeals of certain things like feet fetishes or exposed dicks and breasts, but the mere thought of some other stuff like 'stuck' may get me a bit aroused.
I'm no scientist, but I think it's just things that trigger your mind, possibly stemming from a former experience.

So, uhh, since you are asking about strange fetishes... I'll admit that one I've had for a while is the thought being transformed into a diaper and used... Especially when the user isn't aware I am their diaper. 
I'm not proud of it. I'm sure many people aren't proud of their fetishes, though some are.
I can't explain why I have a particular fetish. Perhaps I feel like I need to be tortured or something.


----------



## Mobius (Mar 9, 2017)

Consentual heterosexual intercourse in the missionary position for the sole purpose of biological reproduction.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 9, 2017)

I had an ex who had a beach ball fetish... That was....odd.....


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2017)

Mobius said:


> Consentual heterosexual intercourse in the missionary position for the sole purpose of biological reproduction.



Now that's just plain twisted, and messed up. And here I thought nothing could shock me anymore!


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Mar 9, 2017)

Weirdest I've seen is transformation into inanimate objects. And not anything sexual either, just chairs and plates and shit. Like wha...?

(but srsly, people really need to tag their fetishy shit Mature, it's one of the main reasons why I barely spend any time looking at art on FA)


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 9, 2017)

Just a note to all:  This is a totally valid point of discussion, so feel free to delve into it.

Just keep the forum's PG-13 rating in mind.



Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I have seen that some artists (furry and not) don't mark their stuff as NSFW because they get more people to see their stuff that way.
> So, they may know that what they are posting is NSFW, but feel the ability to reach more viewers is more worth it than the chance of being reprimanded.



If you see submissions you feel aren't rated properly, please file a trouble ticket reporting that.  Staff can't see everything, and if you can steer them towards a potential violation it's much appreciated.

On topic for me:  I'm into the inanimate-tf and other weirder transformation scene.  There's plenty of unusual content in my gallery.

One thing I've never gotten the fetishy appeal of is gore content.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 9, 2017)

Ya know I thought I've seen everything until I decided to try a furry TF2 server.

Then I found out that humanity really _can _sink lower than it already has! Genital and anal vore

No amount of rethinking my life choices in the shower will spare me from the horrors I witnessed


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 9, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Ya know I thought I've seen everything until I decided to try a furry TF2 server.
> 
> Then I found out that humanity really _can _sink lower than it already has! Genital and anal vore
> 
> No amount of rethinking my life choices in the shower will spare me from the horrors I witnessed



It was at that moment when I first saw it and I pretty much stopped being surprised on the internet. Nothing is shocking anymore. We have broken every limit. Who even cares.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 10, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> If you see submissions you feel aren't rated properly, please file a trouble ticket reporting that.  Staff can't see everything, and if you can steer them towards a potential violation it's much appreciated.


Luckily I haven't seen that around here yet, mostly on DeviantArt. I'll admit, I had a few things that I wrote that I probably didn't label correctly there.
I haven't been on there for months though.. Hopefully that point in my life is behind me.


----------



## davydonovan (Mar 10, 2017)

Humans.....


----------



## Mr.Foox (Mar 10, 2017)

There is no good explanation for liking a fetish. It's completely in the head. I can't really explain why anyone here liked furries so much, just like how I can't explain why some dudes want to wear panties or diapers. I don't care, it doesn't bother me at all, hell I join in on fetishes just to see what it's like as long as no one gets harmed, killed, sad. My point is that you'll never get a full or complete explanation for why somebody likes a fetish.


----------



## modfox (Mar 10, 2017)

I have seen some fucked up shit on FA and this is with the SFW filter on....


----------



## Ketren (Mar 10, 2017)

Are there sites out there for clean art only...?


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 10, 2017)

Ketren said:


> Are there sites out there for clean art only...?



I'm sure there are some that try, like Google Images if you permit me to make a bad example.

Unfortunately rule 34 states that if it exists, there will be porn of it. Try as you might, you have a chance of finding NSFW anywhere, even on clean websites.


----------



## Ketren (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh, man, deep breath...

I enjoy wearing a collar and leash. Not for sexual reasons, just because it makes me feel more at home in myself. I also own dakimakuras, but don't think of them sexually, either. If you have another opinion on these quirks, you're welcome to think whatever you want.

An actual fetish I do have is for massage. There's nothing quite like giving someone else a nice, soothing massage to make me perky. I was really pleasantly surprised by Whitney's massage scene in Corruption of Champions. I guess another fetish I would have is an attraction to some animated characters.

I do draw and write some stuff from time to time which is fetishy. Mostly pregnancy/contraceptives or STD transmission, though in the latter case, it's for the consolation that sexually active people are at risk, so it's a form of petty revenge.


----------



## Simo (Mar 10, 2017)

Arcturus Maple said:


> Oh, man, deep breath...
> 
> I enjoy wearing a collar and leash. Not for sexual reasons, just because it makes me feel more at home in myself. I also own dakimakuras, but don't think of them sexually, either. If you have another opinion on these quirks, you're welcome to think whatever you want.
> 
> ...



Wait, there's actually furs who _don't _like wearing a collar and a leash? 

But yep, it is very comforting, even in a nonsexual way, I've found.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 10, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Tentacles



You'd be surprised how common that is


----------



## Alex K (Mar 10, 2017)

Its the candle sticks that do it for me


----------



## DravenDonovan (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned water sports and scrat lol Or reverse pregnancy.


----------



## AustinB (Mar 11, 2017)

Scat, by far, is the worst fetish I've seen in the fandom and in general. Also gore. Babyfurs as well. Fetishes in general are disgusting. I don't care if you have any. Just don't show them to me. I don't want to see it.


----------



## CurtCollie (Mar 11, 2017)

I have a fetish for licking the tears off muzzles/snouts of crying anthros and so far, I haven't found anyone else with my specific fetish.


----------



## Simo (Mar 11, 2017)

CurtCollie said:


> I have a fetish for licking the tears off muzzles/snouts of crying anthros and so far, I haven't found anyone else with my specific fetish.



That's very interesting...I hope it makes them feel better!


----------



## LuxerHusku (Mar 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> Wait, there's actually furs who _don't _like wearing a collar and a leash?



Yep.

*points to self* This guy, right here.


----------



## NocturneFox! (Mar 11, 2017)

davydonovan said:


> Humans.....


OMG (god) don't scare me like that anymore just please..


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 11, 2017)

i don't see the point in illustrated internal shots of cervixes or eggs and sperm. Do empregnation fetishists not have good imaginations? i don't find it offensive or all that strange. it just feels...unnecessary. it's like they have to be TOLD, "See that?! That bitch be gettin' preggers!"


----------



## modfox (Mar 11, 2017)

what if i said that i liked humans.......


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 11, 2017)

First rule about the fandom and fetishes, don't talk about fetishes. This entire thread is why people hate furries. Just saying...


----------



## modfox (Mar 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> First rule about the fandom and fetishes, don't talk about fetishes. This entire thread is why people hate furries. Just saying...


you actually make a good point. hat if someone came to this forum to look into the furry fandom and they saw this thread..... they will be turned off instantly


----------



## Multoran (Mar 11, 2017)

Pretty sure the entire top 10 list involves either an animal or a specific part thereof.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Mar 12, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i don't see the point in illustrated internal shots of cervixes or eggs and sperm. Do empregnation fetishists not have good imaginations? i don't find it offensive or all that strange. it just feels...unnecessary. it's like they have to be TOLD, "See that?! That bitch be gettin' preggers!"


I see your point and will attempt to elucidate this as best I can. Lots of folks can imagine the act of coitus without much difficulty, but many enjoy watching ero-stuff or going to a strip club or having casual sex because it's more engaging and has a stronger reality to it than a fantasy cooked up by one's own imagination. The use of internal views and such is just another layer of reality added to the illustrated world to give it more nuance and leave less to the imagination.


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 12, 2017)

modfox said:


> you actually make a good point. hat if someone came to this forum to look into the furry fandom and they saw this thread..... they will be turned off instantly



Or turned on. Different strokes for different folks as they say. I like when people are open about their sex lives. As for fetishes, homo seems to be very popular here. We have some less common fetishes here too, but that doesn't make them weird. I personally like pubescent anime boys


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 13, 2017)

The strangest sexual fetish/kink I can think of which I've encountered outside of furrydom is probably balloon popping. Or maybe video game cartridge licking. There are degrees of abstraction to certain kinds of fetishisation which will never cease to puzzle me.

Within the fandom, seeing art in a rather cute style of a wolf dude turning into a peach was rather confusing. It's like furry Magritte porno.


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 1, 2017)

Anything. It can be anything. Don't think too hard about it, in fact maybe don't think about it at all.
But if I had to choose something, I'd say it'd probably be udderly ridiculous.
Yes I just made a pun about udders but I legit don't get why people like that specific bovine part and would desire a sufficient explanation despite the slim 5% chance that I'll ever get one.


----------



## Royn (Apr 1, 2017)

carve fetishes out of rocks or bones sometimes, but always give them away so have no fetishes of own, really...last one done was a fish.


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 1, 2017)

Royn said:


> carve fetishes out of rocks or bones sometimes, but always give them away so have no fetishes of own, really...last one done was a fish.


Haha, not quite the same thing we're talking about bud, but a nice throwback nonetheless!


----------



## Simo (Apr 1, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Within the fandom, seeing art in a rather cute style of a wolf dude turning into a peach was rather confusing. It's like furry Magritte porno.



This is not a peach! (in French)

On that topic: One fetish I noted was men having sex with fruits...no, not 'fruity' people, but _actual_ fruits: typically melons. And not among furries even, just randomly happened by it, and was amazed how much existed. 

Though I think pretty much every fetish I have seen inside the furry fandom has been documented outside of it, and often very early on; an interesting study of this is the book of case studies, "_Psychopathia Sexualis_."_, _by Dr. Richard VonKraft-Ebbing, 1888, and I believe, revised again near 1900. Little shocked me after reading this. But it has any number of very odd accounts, and made me think that furries are by no means the pioneers they think they are in terms of fetishes. 

And in the (classic) psychological sense a fetish is an object, without which, the person can not achieve sexual satisfaction/orgasm; it's not merely something of interest, but something deeply hardwired into the personality, that (almost) always has to be there for arousal/climax to happen at all. Today, the term sees a more relaxed usage, and we are free to sample fetishes which might appeal to us, so much like candies from a dish. 

But to me, the 'true' (if you will) fetishes are those one has had in some way from very early on, in some way shape or form: for me, that would be the idea of being enclosed in a tight, rubbery suit, like a wet-suit, or (in my fantasies) a spacesuit, and things like that, and later, latex catsuits, when I knew these existed...and this goes back as far as I can recall, sexually, to my first memories of anything sexual, even before.Different interests developed along with this one, but this initial 'fetish' is what underpins the rest: That of being safely enclosed, in a snug, pliant, tight, rubbery, transformative outfit. The transformative aspect is where it began to lead to an interest in the furry fandom; that sense of being yourself, but hidden, yourself, and not. But more than that...


----------



## Aspen1994 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hmm... Well, guess I'll chime in.

-Collars/leashes
-ABDL/diaperfur/babyfur
-pet play
-Furry transformation

Edited to clean it up a bit so things are grouped into 4 things instead of a long list.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Apr 2, 2017)

I kinda have a thing for vore...just the swallowing whole scene and that's bout it.

I don't even know why I feel that way though, the origins just seemed to stem out of nowhere...

Maybe it could be linked to me loving to play with my Dino nuggets as a kid and I'd pretend to be a ferocious super carnivore biting the heads off of ketchup-dipped tenders that were shaped in dinosaurs.

It is strange, but at least it isn't as bad as some other fetishes


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 2, 2017)

Simo said:


> And in the (classic) psychological sense a fetish is an object, without which, the person can not achieve sexual satisfaction/orgasm; it's not merely something of interest, but something deeply hardwired into the personality, that (almost) always has to be there for arousal/climax to happen at all. Today, the term sees a more relaxed usage, and we are free to sample fetishes which might appeal to us, so much like candies from a dish.


This is why I prefer to use the term "kink" or refer to something as "fetishistic" rather than refer to it as a fetish per se, as classical sexual fetishes tend to be a lot more than a passing interest and much more deeply integrated into the person's personality. Mostly people know about these through extreme, socially unacceptable examples, but it can be so small and peculiar as only being able to have sex with the lights off, or while wearing a particular article of clothing. A kink is simply something which enhances the sexual experience which is not conventionally or inherently sexual. At least, that's how I see it.

Kudos on citing Krafft-Ebing, by the way. He, Havelock Ellis and Magnus Hirschfeld really laid the groundwork for modern sexology as a science, and were all quite progressive for their time; hell, some of Hischfeld's work on gender identity is pretty radical even by today's standards.


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 2, 2017)

Aspen1994 said:


> Hmm... Well, guess I'll chime in.
> 
> -Collars/leashes
> -ABDL/diaperfur/babyfur
> ...


Yeah those things are really strange. It kinda makes sense because it's in the furry fandom, but it's definitely not normal.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 2, 2017)

There really isn't anything normal about the fandom to begin with to be fair. With that said, mmm mm mmm love me some collars and leashes. That just tickles the weird little fairy faggot inside me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2017)

The thread topic sort of morphed into people confessing their own fetishes. 

I think it's important not to be pejorative when describing other fetishes as weird. The most unusual ones I've found out about are so abstracted that I didn't realise they could be fetishes. For example I am aware that some people have a fetish for having their teeth brushed. 

There's nothing actually wrong with a fetish like that, but it's very difficult to discern how it is connected to sex.


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 2, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> The thread topic sort of morphed into people confessing their own fetishes.
> 
> I think it's important not to be pejorative when describing other fetishes as weird. The most unusual ones I've found out about are so abstracted that I didn't realise they could be fetishes. For example I am aware that some people have a fetish for having their teeth brushed.
> 
> There's nothing actually wrong with a fetish like that, but it's very difficult to discern how it is connected to sex.


I thought I'd be the one who'd try to re-rail it back onto the topic, but I guess it's been permanently derailed.
Fetishes can be anything (I think I described this earlier) and there's some that I feel I might as well ignore, because going out of my way to subvert that stuff would make art a lot less fun. Like feet (If people can like the minecraft stubs, it's just unavoidable) or blowing bubbles from bubblegum or even so much as playing with normal balloons. (pretty innocent things if you ask me)
I don't get those people. but I don't care because I like seeing other chars. get puffy, so it kinda comes full circle with this chain of non-understanding.
Some things are very hard to decipher how they connect to or enhance such arousal, it's just something that mysteriously develops from the early teens onwards when associations connect things they probably shouldn't. And then this happens.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 2, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> The thread topic sort of morphed into people confessing their own fetishes.
> 
> I think it's important not to be pejorative when describing other fetishes as weird. The most unusual ones I've found out about are so abstracted that I didn't realise they could be fetishes. For example I am aware that some people have a fetish for having their teeth brushed.
> 
> There's nothing actually wrong with a fetish like that, but it's very difficult to discern how it is connected to sex.





dogryme6 said:


> I thought I'd be the one who'd try to re-rail it back onto the topic, but I guess it's been permanently derailed.
> Fetishes can be anything (I think I described this earlier) and there's some that I feel I might as well ignore, because going out of my way to subvert that stuff would make art a lot less fun. Like feet (If people can like the minecraft stubs, it's just unavoidable) or blowing bubbles from bubblegum or even so much as playing with normal balloons. (pretty innocent things if you ask me)
> I don't get those people. but I don't care because I like seeing other chars. get puffy, so it kinda comes full circle with this chain of non-understanding.
> Some things are very hard to decipher how they connect to or enhance such arousal, it's just something that mysteriously develops from the early teens onwards when associations connect things they probably shouldn't. And then this happens.





dogryme6 said:


> Yeah those things are really strange. It kinda makes sense because it's in the furry fandom, but it's definitely not normal.



I'm not one to find offense in my fetish (collar and leash) being insulted, because it is infact strange, but it is completely reasonable I can respond to it when it's being lampooned or suggest that the whole idea of furry in of itself is weird. It really is not terribly off topic nor is it in particularly bad taste for me to make a sarcastic joke over it, because it's pretty relevant to me. The thread isn't wildly derailing as much as people who happen to be involved with their weird fetishes that are currently being lampooned are offering insight. It's valid contribution, and it's relevant to the conversation. You're getting the whys to the weird fetishes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> I thought I'd be the one who'd try to re-rail it back onto the topic, but I guess it's been permanently derailed.
> Fetishes can be anything (I think I described this earlier) and there's some that I feel I might as well ignore, because going out of my way to subvert that stuff would make art a lot less fun. Like feet (If people can like the minecraft stubs, it's just unavoidable) or blowing bubbles from bubblegum or even so much as playing with normal balloons. (pretty innocent things if you ask me)
> I don't get those people. but I don't care because I like seeing other chars. get puffy, so it kinda comes full circle with this chain of non-understanding.
> Some things are very hard to decipher how they connect to or enhance such arousal, it's just something that mysteriously develops from the early teens onwards when associations connect things they probably shouldn't. And then this happens.



This hypothesis appeals to me, because the libido must be calibrated with experiences at some point in childhood or adolescence, to contrive a sex drive. 
@Lcs  suggested earlier that a lot of fetishes shift with the time and usually reflect taboo behaviours. 

Perhaps, given that sex is itself treated as a taboo behaviour, this offers an explanation- because the libido learns that, since sex is taboo, taboo must be sexy?

There are a bewilderingly large collection of hypotheses to explain sexual fetishes though; some have suggested that foot fetishism is very common because the parts of the brain that interpret sensory input from the feet are very close to those that interpret sensory input from the genitals.


----------



## Martin2W (Apr 2, 2017)

This fandom itself is one big fetish.


----------



## Troj (Apr 2, 2017)

Fallowfox said:
			
		

> The most unusual ones I've found out about are so abstracted that I didn't realise they could be fetishes. For example I am aware that some people have a fetish for having their teeth brushed.
> 
> There's nothing actually wrong with a fetish like that, but it's very difficult to discern how it is connected to sex.



Yes, exactly! I'm not saying that type of fetish is bad, gross, or wrong; I'm just wondering how it turned into a kink in the first place!

I find it intriguing (and sometimes disappointing  ) when someone's fetish or kinky fantasy doesn't involve actual sex at all.

Relevant:
www.cracked.com: 5 Scientific Explanations for Your Sexual Perversions


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 2, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> I'm not one to find offense in my fetish (collar and leash) being insulted, because it is infact strange, but it is completely reasonable I can respond to it when it's being lampooned or suggest that the whole idea of furry in of itself is weird. It really is not terribly off topic nor is it in particularly bad taste for me to make a sarcastic joke over it, because it's pretty relevant to me. The thread isn't wildly derailing as much as people who happen to be involved with their weird fetishes that are currently being lampooned are offering insight. It's valid contribution, and it's relevant to the conversation. You're getting the whys to the weird fetishes.


Well that's reassuring. Maybe the topic's transforming instead of derailing, that sounds a lot more plausible. I have a tendency to lampoon strange things so that's how that goes.
The whys of fetishes are hard to drill into because of how they develop. If someone can't tell you how what they like originated (like sir poptartpresident up there with his dinosaur nuggets) then it's highly unlikely you'll find an explanation at all. One of the other problems is what if they don't want to tell you, then what? Analysis is blocked and reasoning can't go onwards, so it's kind of a lost case at that point...


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 2, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Well that's reassuring. Maybe the topic's transforming instead of derailing, that sounds a lot more plausible. I have a tendency to lampoon strange things so that's how that goes.
> The whys of fetishes are hard to drill into because of how they develop. If someone can't tell you how what they like originated (like sir poptartpresident up there with his dinosaur nuggets) then it's highly unlikely you'll find an explanation at all. One of the other problems is what if they don't want to tell you, then what? Analysis is blocked and reasoning can't go onwards, so it's kind of a lost case at that point...



Right, the big disagreement I have isn't whether weird things are being made fun of, all for it. Though I did make the point that people in this fandom are at least by some degree somewhat strange, I stand by that. It's more that my reaction, whatever it may be, is somehow derailing and is considered bad etiquette, because it really isn't. I suppose you can argue it's dismissive in tone, but otherwise it is not terribly offensive. Although, I think we see eye to eye on that now. Dealing broadly with the issue isn't the preferable solution, a case by case basis is always the more considerate of the two.  Some might be able to offer an explanation, some might not, a lot of that is dependent on the individual. There's nothing inherently wrong with an educated assumption or conclusion, hence why I think it's premature to so quickly dismiss the potential for any analysis. If somebody wants to know the inner working of a fetish on a purely educational level, I'm all for answering it in a thorough  and mature manner. Thoughtful discussion is rarely harmful unless it's some dumb shit like a groupthink echochamber.

As an aside I also feel it's entirely unwarranted to dismiss insight based on conjecture of the person in question. Any sort of insight on the matter is a valid talking point and is integral to the health of a proper discussion. Posts are not invalid simply because it is conjecture. Not all of it will be quantifiable facts, to be fair most forums posts won't be all that factual at all. The expectations that they all should be is unreasonable and unrealistic. Expecting to find a definitive conclusion on a forum is a bit of a stretch, gaining insight however, is not just possible, it's rather informative.


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 2, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Right, the big disagreement I have isn't whether weird things are being made fun of, all for it. Though I did make the point that people in this fandom are at least by some degree somewhat strange, I stand by that. It's more that my reaction, whatever it may be, is somehow derailing and is considered bad etiquette, because it really isn't. I suppose you can argue it's dismissive in tone, but otherwise it is not terribly offensive. Although, I think we see eye to eye on that now. Dealing broadly with the issue isn't the preferable solution, a case by case basis is always the more considerate of the two.  Some might be able to offer an explanation, some might not, a lot of that is dependent on the individual. There's nothing inherently wrong with an educated assumption or conclusion, hence why I think it's premature to so quickly dismiss the potential for any analysis. If somebody wants to know the inner working of a fetish on a purely educational level, I'm all for answering it in a thorough  and mature manner. Thoughtful discussion is rarely harmful unless it's some dumb shit like a groupthink echochamber.
> 
> As an aside I also feel it's entirely unwarranted to dismiss insight based on conjecture of the person in question. Any sort of insight on the matter is a valid talking point and is integral to the health of a proper discussion. Posts are not invalid simply because it is conjecture. Not all of it will be quantifiable facts, to be fair most forums posts won't be all that factual at all. The expectations that they all should be is unreasonable and unrealistic. Expecting to find a definitive conclusion on a forum is a bit of a stretch, gaining insight however, is not just possible, it's rather informative.


That's a lot to read... I didn't see your post as dismissive. Maybe I was just confused. And yeah these things are kinda more case by case than anything else. I don't want to be dismissive either but if you say you don't know how it originated and then had a conjecture as to why you developed it, of course I'll be a bit skeptical. If more possible reasonable explanations were thought of and given I'd think about it and come up with another possible answer.
Um... What's a Groupthink Echochamber? Sounds like something out of Portal 2 if the multiplayer were upscaled.
Anyways I don't usually pick up on insight much either because that tends to be subtle information you'd have to pick up in a microscope before you understood it. Of course forum posts are another reason for skepticism... So insights and skepticism don't go hand and hand and sometimes I walk away feeling I haven't learned anything.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 2, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> That's a lot to read... I didn't see your post as dismissive. Maybe I was just confused. And yeah these things are kinda more case by case than anything else. I don't want to be dismissive either but if you say you don't know how it originated and then had a conjecture as to why you developed it, of course I'll be a bit skeptical. If more possible reasonable explanations were thought of and given I'd think about it and come up with another possible answer.
> Um... What's a Groupthink Echochamber? Sounds like something out of Portal 2 if the multiplayer were upscaled.
> Anyways I don't usually pick up on insight much either because that tends to be subtle information you'd have to pick up in a microscope before you understood it. Of course forum posts are another reason for skepticism... So insights and skepticism don't go hand and hand and sometimes I walk away feeling I haven't learned anything.



Noted, I'll try to be more concise here, for brevity's sake. Conjecture, no matter where it comes from, is beneficial to exploring the reasons behind a fetish, it gets discussion going, it add a perspective, a new talking point. Additionally you gain insight from the person who participates in said fetish. That insight at it's most basic level is still information, you have a perspective of the fetish through a participant's eyes. That's valuable in of itself. Insight's gained through perspective, and that information is useful in understanding why the fetish is associated with the person, how it effects them and how they effect it, ect. Groupthink is a psychological term for a group of people that are saying similar or samey crap to keep a balance or harmony in the discussion. In other words, very little differing opinion, but lot's of samey opinions. The echochamber part was added for extra literary punch I suppose.


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 2, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Noted, I'll try to be more concise here, for brevity's sake. Conjecture, no matter where it comes from, is beneficial to exploring the reasons behind a fetish, it gets discussion going, it add a perspective, a new talking point. Additionally you gain insight from the person who participates in said fetish. That insight at it's most basic level is still information, you have a perspective of the fetish through a participant's eyes. That's valuable in of itself. Insight's gained through perspective, and that information is useful in understanding why the fetish is associated with the person, how it effects them and how they effect it, ect. Groupthink is a psychological term for a group of people that are saying similar or samey crap to keep a balance or harmony in the discussion. In other words, very little differing opinion, but lot's of samey opinions. The echochamber part was added for extra literary punch I suppose.


Didn't see that. Sorry. Whatever... Not in a very perceiving mood today... And I'm not that insightful... But I do like information, I just kinda have to be told it upfront.
Oh hey nice to see you again safe spaces and conversational circlejerking. That's what I call that anyways, wasn't really thinking of it in the name of groupthink.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 2, 2017)

And to anybody wondering, I pull the whole Verbose English guy way of speaking thing unintentionally. Whenever I want to have serious discourse with somebody something changes, I couldn't tell you why, hah.


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (Apr 3, 2017)

I have a fetish

for men

lmao


----------



## Cloud Strider (Jul 7, 2017)

Im not sure if its become a fetish for me yet, but over time ive come to like getting wedgies from time to time. Especially when im hanging out with my girlfriends.
I think it comes from two things really; the feeling of embarrassment in front of others is a big rush and the feeling of being dominated by my friends is actually kind of fun when its in a playful nature. Not to mention that the physical  stimulation is a bit of a turn on too >///<
Lol, I once considered the idea of whether i could ever deal with getting a wedgie in public bc of the embarrassment and at one point pondered if i could get one from someone at an anthro convention because of all the anonymity that the fursuits can give you.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Jul 11, 2017)

Rusty spoons. 

I can't be the only one...


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

Mobius said:


> Consentual heterosexual intercourse in the missionary position for the sole purpose of biological reproduction.



Oh my god damn that's a thing, I puked a little, I know we're an excepting fandom but there should be some limit


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 14, 2017)

Mobius said:


> Consentual heterosexual intercourse in the missionary position for the sole purpose of biological reproduction.



Ban him, ban this man now for the horrors of his words


----------



## t-s-w (Jul 14, 2017)

I love my hyper furs, but some of the hyper things I've seen is.... quite strange. Especially lips, feet, and nails. I can understand tails (quite cute!), but overly grown lips past the size of their head looks atrocious to me.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 14, 2017)

t-s-w said:


> I love my hyper furs, but some of the hyper things I've seen is.... quite strange. Especially lips, feet, and nails. I can understand tails (quite cute!), but overly grown lips past the size of their head looks atrocious to me.



Search Hyperfur on FA with the safety search off 

DO IT I DARE YOU <3


----------



## t-s-w (Jul 14, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Search Hyperfur on FA with the safety search off
> 
> DO IT I DARE YOU <3


Page 1 and, like, I see no problems here. <3


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 14, 2017)

t-s-w said:


> Page 1 and, like, I see no problems here. <3



Damn :c


----------



## t-s-w (Jul 14, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> Damn :c


What, were you expecting me not to like my second favourite fetish?




Speaking of which, my favourite is macros. But I don't get people who are planetary or even celestial. Mile-high is too much for me, but how do you find enjoyment out of it?


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 14, 2017)

t-s-w said:


> What, were you expecting me not to like my second favourite fetish?
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, my favourite is macros. But I don't get people who are planetary or even celestial. Mile-high is too much for me, but how do you find enjoyment out of it?




I'm kinda high right now, not mile high but feelin preddy gud, so I donno what you mean o3o


----------



## t-s-w (Jul 14, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> I'm kinda high right now, not mile high but feelin preddy gud, so I donno what you mean o3o


I'm confuzzled.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jul 14, 2017)

By macros, do you mean very large furs or furs composite of a multitude of smaller creatures? I'm only asking because I didn't know if there was a technical term for my alt fursona, a meteor-like cluster of several hundred polar bear-sized creatures.


----------



## t-s-w (Jul 14, 2017)

Arcturus Maple said:


> By macros, do you mean very large furs or furs composite of a multitude of smaller creatures? I'm only asking because I didn't know if there was a technical term for my alt fursona, a meteor-like cluster of several hundred polar bear-sized creatures.


I'll be honest, I've never heard of your character before.

But yeah. Tall furs.


----------



## furrykinklover89 (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm into vore, furry futa, and inflation. but not inflation from anything PG lol.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 19, 2017)

I saw pedal-pushing. (Car pedals and gear shifting etc. Stuff like that.)


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 20, 2017)

Dongding said:


> I saw pedal-pushing. (Car pedals and gear shifting etc. Stuff like that.)



that's actually a kink? owo?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 20, 2017)

Scuba diving furry fetish

The most beautiful one to behold yet


----------



## Mandragoras (Jul 20, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Scuba diving furry fetish
> 
> The most beautiful one to behold yet


I guess it's the logical conclusion to having a one-piece swimsuit kink, which is oddly common in general.


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 20, 2017)

the strangest fetish is wanting to fuck a animal


----------



## MsRavage (Jul 20, 2017)

I agree with lockaboss....what's worse is sometimes people post pics of them actually doing it on FA or DA or whatever.....it makes me sad as an animal lover to see animals getting taking advantage like that....


----------



## Diretooth (Jul 20, 2017)

Probably the weirdest fetish I've seen anywhere is inflation. There are people who put on rubber suits and have it inflated and they get off on that. Vore at least makes sense because it can hearken back to being in the womb, which is often a theme in tamer vore. 
Interesting thing to note, attraction to breasts, asses, and dicks can be considered a fetish.


----------



## Finian Wren (Jul 20, 2017)

Personally, the thing thats made me raise an eyebrow the most would be Unbirthing.  While I've seen it popup outside the fandom, I most often see it drawn for/by furries.


----------



## FuzzyMuzz (Jul 21, 2017)

Most messed up fetishes I have come across
| Sorry if you like one of these but this is an OPINION |

(Scat/Watersport/Farting/Burping) Digestion/ingestion ain't cute 
(Inflation/Marco/Hyper ) Not all the time bigger = better . . .
(Baby furs + Diaper inflation ) Why?


----------



## Crowish (Jul 21, 2017)

I mean, most of the fetishes ive seen are disgusting, but im not gonna shame nobody


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2017)

Crowish said:


> I mean, most of the fetishes ive seen are disgusting, but im not gonna shame nobody


That's sort of what makes them fetishes maybe; attraction where there ought not be any.

A lot of it has to do with the idea behind the fetishes too, and not so much the fetishes themselves. Most of the stuff I seek out actively on FA would horrify me if I were to see something like it in real life.


----------



## sbm1990 (Jul 22, 2017)

I have a hardcore fetish for hoodies and sweatshirts, would that count? Lol


----------



## Dongding (Jul 22, 2017)

Actually? I'd believe you at this point.


----------



## Tomin (Jul 22, 2017)

The weidest one I have come across is *Climacophilia*
Which is when people get aroused by falling off stairs... or seeing others fall


----------



## t-s-w (Jul 22, 2017)

sbm1990 said:


> I have a hardcore fetish for hoodies and sweatshirts, would that count? Lol


Keep that hoodie on in bed? How lewd.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 23, 2017)

Aw, hell. Why not? I'm into encasement/mummification/total enclosure. How's dat for strange? XD


----------



## Dongding (Jul 23, 2017)

D:',


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 23, 2017)

Tomin said:


> The weidest one I have come across is *Climacophilia*
> Which is when people get aroused by falling off stairs... or seeing others fall


----------



## pastelpawpads (Jul 26, 2017)

I honestly agree with op about the amount of fetish art on FA, even with filters on. If I see a picture of a furry in a diaper or a furry getting inflated, I know it's fetish art, I know the artist gets turned on by it, and for those reasons it should be flagged as NSFW, even if it doesn't have graphic nudity or anything. It really isn't fair for people who don't want to see that kind of thing.

edit: also! another thing that pisses me off is porn fetishizing trans ppl. that is _so _not okay, and terms like "futa" etc are derogatory and dehumanizing.


----------



## Solapi (Jul 26, 2017)

Hm. I don't know what name it is but the guy used to draw a man who used his anus as a garbage for waisted condom. That was fucked up. And the hard vore (like you see the char melting in the stomac).


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 26, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


>


----------



## MAN_BURD (Jul 28, 2017)

This is more of a niche fetish, but I've always seen intimate heterosexual vaginal penetration as right fucked up.


----------



## Junkerfox (Jul 29, 2017)

Adults wearing goddamn shitted up diapers.


----------



## Aspen1994 (Jul 30, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Adults wearing goddamn shitted up diapers.


You seem REALLY against the diaper fetish ;~;


----------



## Junkerfox (Jul 30, 2017)

Aspen1994 said:


> You seem REALLY against the diaper fetish ;~;


Im deeply disturbed by the sight of adult humans needlessly wearing them. Seeing it in furry form does little to reassure me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 30, 2017)

Here's one for ya: dirty diaper sniffing.


----------



## draqen (Jul 30, 2017)

I've always found the whole egg laying fetish a bit weird. And having eggs implanted inside.


----------



## Tomin (Jul 31, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Here's one for ya: dirty diaper sniffing.







Thats like combining diapers and scat...


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 31, 2017)

pastelpawpads said:


> edit: also! another thing that pisses me off is porn fetishizing trans ppl. that is _so _not okay, and terms like "futa" etc are derogatory and dehumanizing.


I don't see anything dehumanizing in it, mainly because it rarely has any relation to trans people. After all, most commonly fetishized things in category are either erotic crossdressing (one gender dressed as another to play a dominant/submissive role rather than for sake of self-discovery) or hermaphrodites (somebody with reproductive organs of _both_ sexes). And even without that in mind, there is a genuine and undeniable (if very niche) sex appeal to both "chicks with dicks" and actual transgender people, from exoticism to solid BDSM potential - it's not just some offensive thing people made up out of hatred or misunderstanding.


----------



## modfox (Jul 31, 2017)

the sad thing is this thread is popular


----------



## Aspen1994 (Jul 31, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> Im deeply disturbed by the sight of adult humans needlessly wearing them. Seeing it in furry form does little to reassure me.


Okay, so what are some things that you are into? There are plenty of things worse than a diaper on a different sized person. Not that I'm defending that, all fetishes are weird. But that one just seems less odd than many others.. 



modfox said:


> the sad thing is this thread is popular


It's the furry fandom, what did you expect? =p


----------



## Junkerfox (Jul 31, 2017)

Aspen1994 said:


> Okay, so what are some things that you are into?


You really wanna know?

>Siblings (brother and sister)
>Female domination
>Vore

What about you?


----------



## Aziri (Jul 31, 2017)

Vore and inflation... Im not judging just find those peculiar


----------



## Aspen1994 (Aug 1, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> You really wanna know?
> 
> >Siblings (brother and sister)
> >Female domination
> ...



Babyfur/diaperfur/ABDL/hypnotism/yiff/age play if that one doesn't already fall under the other categories. It's definitely weird and there is even some stuff that can be too much for me (it's not often, but there are a few pictures I've seen that completely obliterated the mood for me). 

Vore is something I will absolutely never understand. Same with (just for example) inflation, aeromorph, gore, amputee fetish? Whatever that's called. There's others as well, but that's just to name a few that I don't get. Some fetishes are just... So extremely weird that, not defending the diaper fetish at all, it just seems less weird for an adult to wear a diaper than some of those other fetishes that exist (pretty sure there's also a fart fetish?). I also don't get the sibling thing, but that's also less weird than others I guess.


----------



## Junkerfox (Aug 1, 2017)

Aspen1994 said:


> Vore is something I will absolutely never understand.


I dont either but i guess i dont have to


----------



## Aspen1994 (Aug 1, 2017)

Junkerfox said:


> I dont either but i guess i dont have to


That's fair.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 1, 2017)

The absolute strangest thing I encountered was some dOOd in a leather motorcycle jacket, motorcycle boots and an adult diaper that he loaded up. He seemed a bit incoherent as he roamed the halls at a con. The smell was worse than a pit toilet at a campground.

That was just . . . strange . . .


----------



## Aspen1994 (Aug 1, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> The absolute strangest thing I encountered was some dOOd in a leather motorcycle jacket, motorcycle boots and an adult diaper that he loaded up. He seemed a bit incoherent as he roamed the halls at a con. The smell was worse than a pit toilet at a campground.
> 
> That was just . . . strange . . .


Yeah.. I think the #1 thing about that fetish is.. Well.. Think of others. I've worn diapers out in public before on a couple occasions (with pants on of course) and I will strictly only wet if even that. For someone to walk around with their diaper on full display like that is just inconsiderate, not to mention to use it the way he did.. That's DEFINITELY not something that anybody should ever do unless they can't help it! The golden rule is always put others before yourself. That's how I go about things. For example... Don't do something if it will negatively affect others such as shitting your diaper and then making others smell it by walking around in public (especially with the diaper on full display for others to see, nobody wants to see that!!). That's just awful. At that point you need to be locked up or something so you can't disturb others like that anymore.

There should be absolutely (AND STRICTLY) no reason to involve others (especially unwillingly) in your actions unless they agree to it. In the case of a con I highly doubt everybody there said they were okay with it so that shouldn't be done at all. If they want to wear a diaper then.. Okay I guess, but keep clothes on, stay sanitary and don't go around exposing it to anybody in any manner. It's just rude and inconsiderate. 

I feel like I can't even speak with others within that fetish because everybody is just.... Odd (to put it nicely)... Well, everybody I've met anyway. Haven't met anybody IRL who shares that fetish (and sometimes I count my blessings for that).


----------



## funky3000 (Aug 5, 2017)

As far as strange ones go, rather than compared to ones classified inherently "gross", I'd say my winner goes to noseboners. Like what. Why. A nose or snout growing to ridiculous proportions with pulsing veins as if its their actual hardon. Like what, no, that can't be comfortable in any way.

As far as on my end of things, I can see why some people would view macro as strange, though comparing to others its probably a lot less strange overall and can be pretty tame or even innocent at times. Sometimes its cute, I feel.


----------



## fallout19980 (Aug 5, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> The absolute strangest thing I encountered was some dOOd in a leather motorcycle jacket, motorcycle boots and an adult diaper that he loaded up. He seemed a bit incoherent as he roamed the halls at a con. The smell was worse than a pit toilet at a campground.
> 
> That was just . . . strange . . .


This lovely chap?


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 5, 2017)

I think the whole fandom is filled with strange fetishes, but one thing that caught my Interest is Vore. Me personally, I dont find the thought of dying a slow horrible death arousing. If anyone here is into vore. Could you try to explain to me in what way it is arousing to you to be eaten? Is it a dominance thing? Iam not trying to be judgemental I'd just like to know


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 5, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> This lovely chap?
> View attachment 20628


That might have been him. Let me tell you, that is about as far from the furry fandom as you can get.

Back in the last century, the fandom was different. We had to be part of the sci-fi conventions and everybody worked hard to present what was at the time, some very amazing costumes. It all went downhill when we began to have our own conventions and we didn't tell people like Mr Doody-Diaper he was not welcome if he continued with that display of disgust.


----------



## Belatucadros (Aug 6, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> This lovely chap?
> View attachment 20628


I find that extremely disturbing

Like, why? Just why.


----------



## Scales42 (Aug 6, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> I find that extremely disturbing
> 
> Like, why? Just why.




Shit happens eh? 

... I'll show myself the door ...


----------



## Akartoshi (Aug 6, 2017)

bloodplay


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 6, 2017)

The part that angers me the most about the diaper fetish isn't so much that there are adults wearing diapers - most non-infants who do are generally sick and/or dying to begin with (you still really have to be sick in the head to misconstrue their suffering for being pampered, pun not intended) - but that there are people who are willing to _*lie*_ to medical services  (especially those that are government-funded and thus taxpayer-funded) about their health just to satisfy a sexual craving. One such individual in the UK admitted to fraud openly on a fetish forum thinking that their username somehow afforded them anonymity (despite also providing a face to that same username on a public profile on a certain prolific art website), as Mr Metokur found out.

Ultimately, I'm no fan of Nurglite fetishes (anything involving filth, rot, plague, or otherwise stagnation) if we were to categorize them according to Warhammer's gods of Chaos. When it comes to the _strangest_ fetishes however, pure unadulterated Slaanesh has you covered.


----------



## Aspen1994 (Aug 6, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> The part that angers me the most about the diaper fetish isn't so much that there are adults wearing diapers - most non-infants who do are generally sick and/or dying to begin with (you still really have to be sick in the head to misconstrue their suffering for being pampered, pun not intended) - but that there are people who are willing to _*lie*_ to medical services  (especially those that are government-funded and thus taxpayer-funded) about their health just to satisfy a sexual craving. One such individual in the UK admitted to fraud openly on a fetish forum thinking that their username somehow afforded them anonymity (despite also providing a face to that same username on a public profile on a certain prolific art website), as Mr Metokur found out.
> 
> Ultimately, I'm no fan of Nurglite fetishes (anything involving filth, rot, plague, or otherwise stagnation) if we were to categorize them according to Warhammer's gods of Chaos. When it comes to the _strangest_ fetishes however, pure unadulterated Slaanesh has you covered.



What is Slaanesh? ;~;


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 6, 2017)

Aspen1994 said:


> What is Slaanesh? ;~;


Slaanesh (a.k.a. the Dark Prince, She Who Thirsts, etc) is the embodiment of sensual pleasure.
Basically the god of all porn.

The four gods are as follows:
Khorne, who revels in physical prowess and bloodshed;
Nurgle, who patronises pestilence and decay;
Tzeentch, who twists, changes and manipulates; and
Slaanesh, who I've already described.


----------



## Sagt (Aug 6, 2017)

Aspen1994 said:


> I feel like I can't even speak with others within that fetish because everybody is just.... Odd (to put it nicely)... Well, everybody I've met anyway. Haven't met anybody IRL who shares that fetish (and sometimes I count my blessings for that).


My take on it is that there definitely is a set of people who are very devoted to the fetish and who will go to great lengths to satisfy it, but that there are also plenty of people that are more normal (well, at least in comparison to others). If you go to forums dedicated to the fetish, the users tend to be more considerate and reasonable, so you'll probably see a large majority of people there condemn illegal activities, self-harming (in the case of it causing permanent damage) and subjecting other people to their fetish.


----------



## Aspen1994 (Aug 6, 2017)

Lcs said:


> My take on it is that there definitely is a set of people who are very devoted to the fetish and who will go to great lengths to satisfy it, but that there are also plenty of people that are more normal (well, at least in comparison to others). If you go to forums dedicated to the fetish, the users tend to be more considerate and reasonable, so you'll probably see a large majority of people there condemn illegal activities, self-harming (in the case of it causing permanent damage) and subjecting other people to their fetish.


That's fair. I used to go to forums for it, but Idk.. I guess I feel more devoted to it, but I still know there are definitely limits on what you can/should do and I abide by those at all times when indulging. Like I said, I've worn diapers out in public before on a couple occasions and I honestly find nothing wrong with that, but when you intentionally cause others to notice then it's an issue... Burdening them with your smell, the sight, anything they may not want to know about is just wrong. Save that for when you're behind closed doors. Some people just have no respect for others I guess.

One thing that bothers me is when sometimes there are people like that guy at the con that get into the forums and you can tell every post they make is them fapping behind the keyboard and they type like they're trying to type with their nose with their eyes closed or like they have no brain at all... Sorry for the run-on sentence. It's just so obvious who these people are, we've all encountered them, and it bugs me that they don't get removed from the forums..

I reeeeally hope I'm not coming off as a freak and that what I say makes sense to others..


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 6, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Nurgle, who patronises pestilence and decay;



nurgle is a lot more complicated than that he tries to show mortals not to fear death and decay he genuinely loves all living beings and gives humanity its will to fight on against all odds he's just morbid about it


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 6, 2017)

Aspen1994 said:


> That's fair. I used to go to forums for it, but Idk.. I guess I feel more devoted to it, but I still know there are definitely limits on what you can/should do and I abide by those at all times when indulging. Like I said, I've worn diapers out in public before on a couple occasions and I honestly find nothing wrong with that, but when you intentionally cause others to notice then it's an issue... Burdening them with your smell, the sight, anything they may not want to know about is just wrong. Save that for when you're behind closed doors. Some people just have no respect for others I guess.
> 
> One thing that bothers me is when sometimes there are people like that guy at the con that get into the forums and you can tell every post they make is them fapping behind the keyboard and they type like they're trying to type with their nose with their eyes closed or like they have no brain at all... Sorry for the run-on sentence. It's just so obvious who these people are, we've all encountered them, and it bugs me that they don't get removed from the forums..
> 
> I reeeeally hope I'm not coming off as a freak and that what I say makes sense to others..


In all fairness, we're all freaks; we wouldn't be participating in this thread, let alone this fandom, otherwise.

But like you said, moderation and respect for others are the better side of indulgence.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 6, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> nurgle is a lot more complicated than that he tries to show mortals not to fear death and decay he genuinely loves all living beings and gives humanity its will to fight on against all odds he's just morbid about it


All the Chaos gods are more complicated than the cliffnotes version I provided, but for the purpose of this thread such details are irrelevant.


----------



## Troj (Aug 7, 2017)

It's absolutely possible to be a kinkster without being a creep. It requires self-awareness, social awareness, and a sense of boundaries. The cool kinksters I know are confident, easygoing, and at peace with who they are, but they don't expect other people to pick up the tab for them, so to speak. They also have interests and hobbies outside of just their fetishes. In my experience, cool kinksters have also considered the deeper meaning and underlying significance of their kinks, to the point where their language will sometimes even sound quasi-spiritual.

But, as with most things, it's the weirdos and idiots who get all the attention. 

I've found most of the people on Fetlife to be perfectly pleasant---hell, in some cases, more pleasant than some of the folks on traditional dating sites!


----------



## Aspen1994 (Aug 7, 2017)

Troj said:


> It's absolutely possible to be a kinkster without being a creep. It requires self-awareness, social awareness, and a sense of boundaries. The cool kinksters I know are confident, easygoing, and at peace with who they are, but they don't expect other people to pick up the tab for them, so to speak. They also have interests and hobbies outside of just their fetishes. In my experience, cool kinksters have also considered the deeper meaning and underlying significance of their kinks, to the point where their language will sometimes even sound quasi-spiritual.
> 
> But, as with most things, it's the weirdos and idiots who get all the attention.
> 
> I've found most of the people on Fetlife to be perfectly pleasant---hell, in some cases, more pleasant than some of the folks on traditional dating sites!


Well said! That's exactly what I wanted to say, but I was having trouble putting it into the right words.. Not sure why. I completely agree though!


----------



## AniwayasSong (Aug 2, 2021)

modfox said:


> Vore


heh
Ya beat me to it!
My list of 'Fetish/Weird/Freaky' is tremendously long, but I can't say it's all just anthro-furry based. Most of it applies to regular people-to-people antics, so I just shake my head, shrug a shoulder, or back away as fast as I can and remind myself to never, EVER, peek into that corner of the world again! (yikes)
Sometimes, my curiosity is a bad thing!
;-)


----------



## AniwayasSong (Aug 2, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> .....You don't wanna know. This fandom is fucked up, in more ways than one.


Come-on!  Ya gotta admit, parts of the 'Freaky' are alluring!
;-)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 2, 2021)

Every now and then I run into a lovecraftian penis monster and man those are weird

There seems to be a ton in the Bearded Vulture tag. Feels weird seeing them alongside my own OC


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 2, 2021)

Feet and fighter jet porn.


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 2, 2021)

I have an entire list of freaky fetishes. 
I've only revealed two of them here on the forums. 
BDSM and monsters.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 2, 2021)

>New account
>First post is a necro

Nice.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Aug 2, 2021)

I kinda like transformation... ._.


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 2, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> I kinda like transformation... ._.


Same.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 2, 2021)

I once saw a picture which involved several animals inside each other and defecation. I don't know how to describe it.

It was weird. Think "human centipede on acid" weird.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 2, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I once saw a picture which involved several animals inside each other and defecation. I don't know how to describe it.
> 
> It was weird. Think "human centipede on acid" weird.


Shitception?


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 2, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Shitception?



Actually that's perfect.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Aug 2, 2021)

Sorry people who like it. But Putting you know what in an ear.


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 2, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> Sorry people who like it. But Putting you know what in an ear.


_WHAT?!?!?
SPEAK UP, I CAN'T HEAR GOOD ANYMORE!!!_


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 3, 2021)

>New account
>First post is a necro from a years old thread

Am I the only one who have noticed this pattern of trolls? Do I have to point it out every time?


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 3, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> >New account
> >First post is a necro from a years old thread
> 
> Am I the only one who have noticed this pattern of trolls? Do I have to point it out every time?


Eh I'm sure some people just don't care and use them as an excuse to reply to old thread topics (me for example).


----------



## Rimna (Aug 3, 2021)

I find transformations to be strange. But then, I kinda want to have art of Rimna where he transforms from a skinny monke boi to a Great Golden Ape from DBZ. Well, or at least he goes Super Saiyan and his fur gets all golden and he becomes very muscular.

But I don't understand how these things work as a fetish, because for me - I don't feel like it is one, so I have no idea.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 3, 2021)

straight women


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 3, 2021)

Holding h*nds and staring into each other’s e*es, before marriage.
People ain’t right I tell ya that.



Yakamaru said:


> >New account
> >First post is a necro from a years old thread
> 
> Am I the only one who have noticed this pattern of trolls? Do I have to point it out every time?


Yes.
It’s your duty!


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 3, 2021)

Snowcloud33 said:


> Sorry people who like it. But Putting you know what in an ear.


Ah... Yes.

Q-tips.


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 3, 2021)

I think the strangest thing I've seen to date is eye-fucking.


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 3, 2021)

I have a very niche fetish that is very up there when it comes to strange fetishes. 
So much so that I'm wary of showcasing it even in fetish spaces online. 
Kinkshaming is likely. 

It's not illegal or morally bankrupt but many find it gross and disturbing. 
I mean it could be worse, but oof.


----------



## Flamingo (Aug 3, 2021)

MMMMM.

nope on this thread.


----------

